# HOW TO: JET Jointer JJ-6CSX feed table fix



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok so i have seen a few questions here and their about fixing the feed table adjustment no the Jet jointers. I have a Jet Jointer JJ-6CSX, but this can be applied to multiple models and years. Ok more specifically the "Ball Crank" #25 in the exploded diagram. I purchased the replacement part from HERE for $23.86 to my door. 



















Here goes. This task took me around an hour to complete, and in that time I also thoroughly cleaned everything while the mating was apart. I also had to go down the street to the neighbors house to borrow a socket that i could not find in my box.

WHAT YOU WILL NEED.
a long handle Phillips screw driver
a 90* or a stubby Phillips (i could the 90 to be easier)
set of pliers
1-1/16 socket on a ratchet with extension
14mm wrench 
ratchet strap
5/32 allen wrench



First I make sure the machine is UNPLUGGED!

Remove the rear access door and set it to the side.
Remove the Dust collection Collar from the base by removing the 4 Phillips screws.

Now you want to remove the drive belt. This is done simply by grabbing the right side of the belt above the pulley and pulling it toward you. while pulling use your left hand to turn the pulley CLOCKWISE and rolling the belt off of the pulley.. Similar to putting the chain back on your single speed bike after it jumps off. 



with the Belt off remove it from the upper Knife pulley and set it aside.
Using the 90* phillips remove the 4 screws holding the belt guard from the machine. with the screws removed lift the cover and tilt the top towards the tables and the base towards you and the cover will slide out from under the machine.





now make sure the table is LOCKed in the lock out 1/8" feed table LOCK pin hole. this is shown with the screwdriver pointing.



now that the table is locked you can remove both of the front table cranks. #13 this is done with an allen wrench int he shaft. And set them aside. Use your pliers to pull the pressure pin #21 out of the crank screw. Make sure to not loose the Brass washer! :thumbsup:

With the feed table LOCKED you can now proceed to use the 14mm wrench and remove the 3 stud bolts from the underside of the machine contained within the base. The first one is located within the dust shoot.
The other 2 are up inside of the rear access panel next to the drive motor..





With those 3 removed you now want to tilt the machine on its side. I slid the machine to the rear about an Inch and holding the GUARD i tilted the machine on its side resting on the guard block. I then looped a ratchet strap around the machine and base and secured it.



Now you want to remove these 2 JET knobs. #22, #23


with them removed you can spin the Adjustment screw #20 and unscrew it from the Adjustment Nut #19.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Now grab your 1-1/16 socket and place it on the head of the Pivot Pin #12. 







With the pivot pin #12 removed. Pull the Ball Crank #25 out of the machine.. 



this is now scrap or paper weight.

Install the New Ball Crank. and reverse the steps. 





While the machine is separated from the base this is a good time for cleaning.. I gave the entire machine a good clean.

I hope that this will help those with similar issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

*SWEET*; Thanks for the awesome pics. About 18 mo ago I bought one of these but with nowhere to store it, and just myself to wrangle it out of the deep basement rats' warren where the prior owner had put it, I had to pretty much dismantle the sucker. And there it's been, lying in pieces waiting for me to have room to reassemble and put it into service. I definitely bookmarked this great photo shoot.


----------



## Mario94550 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello jdpber. I just recently bought a 2002 jet jj-6csx jointer. It has some rust here and there and things seem to be a little sticky. I'm planning to take it apart so that I can thoroughly clean and lubricate it. Maybe repaint....I found your post to have the most information so far about how to disassemble the jointer. However, the pictures on your post are not showing up at all. I have used two different browsers and still cannot view them. Can you provide a link to the pictures? Also, Is the dissassembly the same for the other table? Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

His last post was back in June.


----------



## Mario94550 (Nov 2, 2014)

Which means he is no longer posting??


----------

